

Angry Over U.S. Surveillance, Tech Giants Bolster Defenses - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/01/technology/angry-over-us-surveillance-tech-giants-bolster-defenses.html

======
xarball
This looks like it's actually GOOD -- keep doing it!

With these corporations having a common enemy, it seems to have united the
industry to take on big brother.

I can't see anything negative coming as a direct consequence of this change.

------
001sky
_Yet even as they take measures against government collection of personal
information, their business models rely on collecting that same data, largely
to sell personalized ads. So no matter the steps they take, as long as they
remain ad companies, they will be gathering a trove of information that will
prove tempting to law enforcement and spies._

